# Mini DSP help!!



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello, my EP1500 came in. I have a 2x4 Mini-DSP with the balanced output. I hooked it up to my amp and I am getting very little output. I have a RCA to 1/4 inch connector and tried to hook up the receiver to the amp directly and I got more bass than though the Mini-DSP. I am running a single RCA from my LFE output to the input of the DSP.

I have the advanced 2 way crossover plug in downloaded.

The jumpers are already at 2 volts. 

I have attached pics of all my connections. I am at my wits end!


----------



## specd_out (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not 100% sure this applies to the mini dsp, but when going from consumer level (lfe) to pro level (xlr) you need something to boost the level gain. Typically consumer level runs around .3mv where pro level is around 1.2v.

I had that issue with my avr lfe going to a Crown XLS. I device such as the Art Cleanbox fix my issue. Now I have plenty of volume


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve never used the Mini, but with no EQ filtering applied, any processor like this should pass the signal straight through. If you’re getting a substantially lower signal with the Mini inline, check any master gain settings. Also, if you’re using equalization and everything is negative-value (cut) filters, that’s going to lower the overall output signal.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Figured it out, I had to increase the sensitivity, switched it to .9 volts.


----------

